# BRAND NEW EXCLUSIVE 50 FREE SPINS OFFER



## pjotter (Feb 2, 2009)

*** FREE SPINS AT TOP MICROGAMING CASINO ***

*** NO DEPOSIT REQUIRED ***

Take a tour of this *Online Microgaming Casino* and receive EXCLUSIVE 50 FREE SPINS on UK’s Top Slot: Tomb Raider - Secret of the Sword(TM)! Join Lady Lara Croft (TM) on another adventure and uncover your fortune – Start off with 50 FREE SPINS!

Claim your 50 Free Spins in 3 easy steps:

- *DOWNLOAD CASINO* and register a Real Account 
- Register a valid Credit Card 
- E-mail 24/7 Helpdesk to activate your Free Spins 
- Once activated, click on game in the Games Lobby

Visit *Aspinal Online Casino* now!

NB - *Normal casino terms & conditions* and *Promotion terms & conditions* apply.

Now, more than 15.000 have visited the following site and exploited the offers: *$$$10,000's worth of FREE SPINS Offers*


----------

